# Savings and interest rates...



## Spoony

Just had a look at my ISA and it reckons its not 0.16% gross interest p.a seeing as its at a variable rate... doesn't sound brillaint to me. Just wondering where you would invest the money, its not a great deal but its over 3k (would be more if I wasn't planning on buying a new car and a host of detailing goodies :wall. 

I'd rather it a sort of risk free rather than chances of losing money etc... so is there any financial heads out there that have any advice? I know the IR isn't going to be great in the current climate?


----------



## bilabonic

top paying isa - http://www.personal.barclays.co.uk/...mefreegroup&value=16092&target=_self&site=pfs

Be quick though mate. Think you might have to open a current a/c as well though.


----------



## RichardC

Natwest ISA is 3.51% guarenteed until Feb 2010


----------



## Spoony

Cheers guys, I'll open one of those after a quick look into it


----------



## buckas

3.6% is that the best nowadays?

wow that's crap  hope it'll be better when i shift mine come june/july


----------



## bilabonic

Yea rates not good mate, got all mine in shares now.


----------



## Spoony

Yep, started one of those but I'll need to re-evaluate the situation next tax year. Going to get myself a new car and see what I have left or to spare. Stocks and shares seem too high risk for me, rather cautious on that front!


----------



## JBR09

www.moneysupermarket.com has a savings account comparison tool. Quite handy but you have to read the terms outset by each one etc.


----------

